# Upgrade to 10.2-RELEASE, programs in jail freeze in umtxn state



## nvl (Dec 15, 2015)

I’m posting this in General because I‘m not sure which subforum would be the most applicable and the IRC channel couldn’t give me an idea.

I recently upgraded FreeBSD to FreeBSD amd64 10.2-Release-p8, both the host system and the jails administered by ezjail. Since then, using irssi, znc or weechat in any jail will freeze on connecting, and the process goes into a hard-to-kill 'umtxn' state. I've since found out transmission-daemon has the same problem. 

I guess it’s related to https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/issues-with-python-web-applications-in-jails.53440/ but the issue here turned out to be mismatching libraries between the host and the jail, and unpacking the base into the jail again should remedy it.
I used ezjail-admin install to do that, and compared some checksums of libraries between basejail and the host and found that they seemed to be the same. Newly created jails have the same problem, whether packages are installed with pkg or ports.


----------

